# BCY Fibers color options



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Who on here would like to see BCY make a baby blue like Brownell's XS2? I've been looking at a lot of string pics lately and Ray Knight uses a lot of baby blue that look great with a lot of other colors. I don't have a ton of money to buy a bunch more string material so I think it would be awesome if BCY came out with baby blue in 452x and 8190.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

They already have....quite a while ago.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

jaredc said:


> They already have....quite a while ago.


Really? I couldn't find it on their color chart. Who sells it?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Huntinsker said:


> Really? I couldn't find it on their color chart. Who sells it?


That's what I'm saying...I've never seen/heard of it from bcy..I might be a lil ticked if they do have it,and wonder what other colors they're hiding away if this is the case..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

jaredc said:


> They already have....quite a while ago.


They have a Royal Blue , but I see NO baby blue


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

They have a baby blue trust me.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

I will post a pic later tonight. It Ian xs2...won't use that crap on my bow


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

Isn't (typo)


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

Baby blue beside royal blue


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

jaredc said:


> Baby blue beside royal blue


So its not in the color chart but you order it. Do you order it as baby blue?


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lancaster has it in stock. It is light blue.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

What the heck man! I feel deprived now lol...wonder what other colors aren't on the color chart???

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Suppose I need to talk to Bcy and ask what colors I don't have!!!!



Hutch


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a few spools of that blue myself. BCY apparently made it in 452X years ago for Bear Archery. They don't advertise it but it is available in limited supply if you ask nicely or until they run out tomorrow.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks GILL


Hutch


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

There are at least 4 colors that aren't on the chart.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Well I guess I know who my 1st call in morning is to...what other colors aren't on the list brad?
I got a mis colored spool of what was sposed to be flo green spec,but ended up more like kiwi spec..I kept it and was like haha now I have a cool new color lol..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

The BCY baby blue is not the same. Its more like a light denim. Not as nice of color as Brownell's baby blue. Too bad Brownell stopped making it! I bought all the last spools. I love that stuff. I will post a side by side in a minute.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

BCY 8190 baby blue is the small spool. The Brownell is more fluorescent and bold. The BCY baby blue is not a very nice color in comparison especially on a finished string. 










Brownell




































BCY



















Side by side (pink/blue is xs2)


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Dang those look good Ray! Man I can't believe they would discontinue that color. Looks so good in so many combos.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> Dang those look good Ray! Man I can't believe they would discontinue that color. Looks so good in so many combos.


Yeah Jman tipped me off that it was discontinued so i called up and ordered all the remaining spools. I wish they made it in Xcel too but i guess it didn't sell well for them. Its more like flo smurf blue haha.


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

How in the world do you keep those colors from bleeding together? I guarantee if I tried the pink and blue together my pink would end up looking dirty. I. Sure would like to know the trade secret. Thanks, Gapmaster


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Gapmaster said:


> How in the world do you keep those colors from bleeding together? I guarantee if I tried the pink and blue together my pink would end up looking dirty. I. Sure would like to know the trade secret. Thanks, Gapmaster


Burnish your color bundles seperately before twisting..that's the main key...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Yeah Jman tipped me off that it was discontinued so i called up and ordered all the remaining spools. I wish they made it in Xcel too but i guess it didn't sell well for them. Its more like flo smurf blue haha.


I knew you'd want that heads up! The guy at brownell said they could always do a special run of it if you wanted though. Not sure what that would cost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Gapmaster said:


> How in the world do you keep those colors from bleeding together? I guarantee if I tried the pink and blue together my pink would end up looking dirty. I. Sure would like to know the trade secret. Thanks, Gapmaster


The only Brownell color that bleeds is red. I always run a shop towel over it as i wrap the layup and never any bleed at all.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

CMON Chris.......atleast they make baby blue, NANNY NANNY BOO BOO Brownell doesnt HAHA.....

Its not the same looking baby blue but it still makes some great color combos, i just did a pink n baby blue for a buddy and it looks great.... he rocks them too, noone will make fun of him either cus hes a cop and always packing heat.... LOL


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> CMON Chris.......atleast they make baby blue, NANNY NANNY BOO BOO Brownell doesnt HAHA.....
> 
> Its not the same looking baby blue but it still makes some great color combos, i just did a pink n baby blue for a buddy and it looks great.... he rocks them too, noone will make fun of him either cus hes a cop and always packing heat.... LOL


Lol! Yeah thats true. It looks good 3 color red black baby blue.


----------

